# Holy crap! Will this be the one to send us to the stone age?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

FOXNews.com - Solar Tsunami to Strike Earth

if the power is out in the morning,this is why.a slightly bigger solar dlare burned telegraph lines and railroads in the 1800's.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

If the clouds clear out, I'm going to get a lounge chair out and hope the aurora give me a good show.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm drinking salty dogs for the apocalypse..LOL


----------



## carlnet (Jul 29, 2010)

This solar event can be compared to a magnitude 2 earthquake in rural California. AKA no news to report requires the media to elevate something to newsworthy stats... (Grin)


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I hardly ever sleep so I think I will be out there with my Vodka tonic with lime!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Guess we stand a good chance of seeing some pretty nice northern lights tonight, way up here almost within sight of the Canadian border, in NW Montana! (Hey, naekid, we're waving at you over there in Calgary, can ya see us?) 

So far the sky is clear.

btw, we're keeping the laptop computers and camera memory cards in the (metal) gun safe ("farraday cage") just in case...except for when we're using them...like I am right now!

I'm wondering about EMP-like effects. I guess we'll know soon! This time, anyway!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm gonna take a spin a little north when it starts getting dark to see if I can see something outside of the city-lights. If y'all don't hear from me in the mornin' it means that I am still a'hoofin' it back towards home


----------



## 7GodxRules7 (Aug 4, 2010)

Holy shiz... That's tomorrow!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Well its 2:30 am and nothing. Live to close to city to see any lights


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

It was overcast here.  But it looks like there is another opportunity tonight. Hope the sky clears.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Its the beginning of the 11 year solar cycle next year, for us DX Ham radio operators the solar activity is welcome, better propagation and longer contacts. Bring it on, oh, I will be in the bunker making contacts on my gear.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Nothin' down here so far.... business as usual.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

No northen lights here at all, at least up until 2:00 AM. Slept after that. Stars were clear and bright, though!

Maybe tonight?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

The 6pm new had great looking still shots from all over the US.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We're overcast and rainy.  Oh well. Maybe the next CME will give us a show.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

It's over.stow the survival guns and beans until next one.LMAO


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I guess I slept through it in the Flying J Truckstop.:dunno:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay...the sun "cried wolf" this time, but...

Keep on prepping! Ya never know! :nuts:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Burning telegraph lines.......think about what there is to burn nowadays?


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yup. One false alarm after the other until.....................


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Until everyone goes to sleep........then WHAM!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Almost every one is asleep. Local news reports we are recovering ( just like everyone wants to hear), the next story stated that most coffee companies need a 10% increase in prices to cover costs. My pay didn't go up 10%???


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

This is just the start of the suns "maximum" activity phase. Theres going to be flares much stronger in the next 2-3 years. Proababy stronger than the one that caused the NE blackout.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I thought that a small power plant failure caused an increase in load to surrounding stations, they were overwelmed and went down. It spread like dominoes from there. It's my understander that faster action from the power company operators or better control software to shut down the output could have limited the damage. 

But I know you can't believe everything they tell you on tv


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> I thought that a small power plant failure caused an increase in load to surrounding stations, they were overwelmed and went down. It spread like dominoes from there. It's my understander that faster action from the power company operators or better control software to shut down the output could have limited the damage.
> 
> But I know you can't believe everything they tell you on tv


Thats not possible considering how big of a reigon was shutdown. Power plants arent interconnected on that big of a scale. Each smaller reigon would have their own and they arent interconnected. Otherwise it would be to easy for terrorists to shut down our grid. And it would be ineffecient.

It was caused by a solar flare. The way it happened is when the sun has a solar flare it emits electrons. Electrons flow through wires as electricity. The sun normally emits electrons which earths magnetic feild directs toward the north and south poles causing auroras. But with a solar flare if its big enough electrons make it through the feild and go into the wires and disrupt the flow of electrons.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

That big outage was caused by a solar flare.


----------

